

The best, most inspiring, video about computer games I have ever seen. - desouzt

Hi,<p>On the site that I run we&#x27;ve posted an absolutely incredible Computer Games video.<p>If you want to view it via my site - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getinspired365.com&#x2F;20130820<p>Or, if you don&#x27;t, via YouTube - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=kiePaAHK3jE<p>thanks
======
desouzt
Clickables:

[http://getinspired365.com/20130820](http://getinspired365.com/20130820)
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiePaAHK3jE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiePaAHK3jE)

------
pedalpete
Is this really an amazing video? or you were just trying to plug your site.
Nothing wrong with doing a ShowHN, your site looks great. I didn't get the
video at all (but I'm not a gamer)

~~~
desouzt
Hi, I genuinely think this is a great video - that is why I even included the
YouTube link (I.E. I was more concerned with the video than my site, although
I'd prefer it if people viewed the video on my site!).

But I get the video may not be appropriate if you are not a gamer. Basically
it is saying don't give up, don't backtrack, continue to go forward, break
down walls and smash through obstacles.

It's got over a million likes on YouTube so I do think it is popular but maybe
not right for this audience.

Thanks for watching though, sorry it didn't appeal..

